# Do you drink Floridex?



## jsmith2279 (Jan 12, 2007)

... if so, could you please mail me your red lid when you're done with your bottle. I bought my first bottle yesterday because I'm pg (yay!) and have low iron, and my mommy brain threw the lid out. I have the 20 oz bottle, but I think any would fit.

Please and thank you!!!
PM me for address - I will reimburse your shipping even!

Thanks


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

I always throw out the red top. I'm due in 2 weeks, and I just opened the large bottle. Are you worried about the child-proofing of it? I wouldn't. You're going to finish the Floridix before the child is old enough to be exploring the fridge. (I keep my Floridix in the fridge.)

The part I want is the plastic measuring cup. I accidentally dropped mine behind the fridge this morning. No way that's seeing the light of day anytime soon!


----------

